# F150 and 7'6" straight in ROCKFORD IL needs a BOSS



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

My dad wants to come out and play with us....nice truck, reliable plow. Has ability to salt if needed and do sidewalks. 

ROCKFORD IL area....

E_MAIL ME please.......

FULLY insured 1-2 MIL. GL with a 100/300 commercial auto 

([email protected])


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

still looking...


----------

